# what % BF



## dirtwarrior (Apr 4, 2013)

What is the % of BF on this guy. I figure between 16 and 18%


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 4, 2013)

18-20%. Just a guess.


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya 18-20


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2013)

I think higher.  He's not big and fat but he doesn't look to have any muscle mass.  Looks like a great starting place to start lifting.


----------



## Eliko (Apr 4, 2013)

I believe 16-17%.


----------



## GS400 (Apr 4, 2013)

What's your height and weight? 
No more than 18%


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's high imo, he's sucking in his gut and pushing out his chest for the best look possible, he appears to have very little LBM under there.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 4, 2013)

id say 20...but the quantity is still low


----------



## Swfl (Apr 4, 2013)

2%....
 Definetly 2% just ask him, he'll tell you.


----------



## Dr.G (Apr 5, 2013)

at least 20 i'd say 20-25


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think he is probably 24% bf he doesn't have any def at all and this would be a great starting point to lift. I think he should get on a good nutrition program full of healthy proteins and complex carbs to supplement his workouts and also try some supplements. I would start with a fat burner first.


----------



## Jayluna (Jul 31, 2013)

Agree with 20-25


----------



## Dannie (Jul 31, 2013)

According to my expert eye the body fat percentage of the guy in the pic is anywhere between 27 and 30.


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2h (Aug 1, 2013)

dirtwarrior said:


> What is the % of BF on this guy. I figure between 16 and 18%



About what you posted...test type will vary and how lean his legs are.....


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Aug 3, 2013)

Eliko said:


> I believe 16-17%.



*Best Ball Park Figure*

And the winner is...Eliko.

*20% or More *

Those guessing 20% or more haven't seen many fat people.  

But thanks for playing.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## zerotime (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm going to say between 20-22%


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 29, 2014)

id say 19 honestly

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## FitnessSage (Feb 23, 2014)

I would say 20 or even more... he looks like this average guys that doesn't care too much about what he eats, but doesn't let himself get fat. 

Oh, now I saw the answer. Well, he's not fat but he doesn't seem to have a lot of muscle mass either, he looks like a softie!


----------



## glutezbrah (Mar 20, 2014)

Keep up the good work OP!


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 23, 2014)

20 or higher.  It has to be higher than 16 to 18 but impossible to know exactly just looking at a pic.


----------

